# Old Hymer Fridge



## cumbriangeorge (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a 91 Hymer Camp that needs some fridge maintenance but what is the best way of getting it out? The fridge controls are built into a facia board that goes all the way accross the sink unit. The 'inspection' hatch below the rear light cluster has limted access. Thanks for any help


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does this help?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-437593.html#437593

Do you REALLY need to take out the whole fridge? If you do, perhaps photos would help some suggestions from MHFers/

Dave


----------



## cumbriangeorge (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave

The fridge actually works great despite the age. I powered up on gas and within 30 mins the ice box was very cold. the smell coming out of the vent confirms the gas lights OK. The thing is the metal shroud above the burner is just about disintegrated so i was thinking of replacing it with some flexible aluminium (the rust was piled up at the base) , also the fridge fan need a spot of WD40, it positively squeals when turned on. Or i could fit a new fan on the outlet vent but would still need to make the connections. I see it is a difficult task to get the fridge out, perhaps i will leave it for the time being until the fridge actually expires due to rusted pipes or something similar. Why they made the metal shroud out of a rustable material beats me! I see the shroud in the pics you directed me to is also well rusted. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

George


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it is rusted it might be best to replace the pipe or the fumes could end up in the van.

Does it have the white plastic vents out side. If not then you have to remove the fridge from the inside.

If you look in the cupboard beside the the fridge or in side the fridge door their will be some srew holding in place.

Andy


----------



## raybonnar (Jul 29, 2010)

*old fridge*

the sink has to be removed to get the fridge out. it takes about i hour to remove. hope this helps. ray


----------

